
Web 2.0 companies face a problem: too many users in the wrong countries - marcell
http://www.mercurynews.com/breakingnews/ci_5388068
======
pashle
bgold, here's the updated link to the article -
http://www.siliconvalley.com/mld/siliconvalley/16866987.htm

------
robertgaal
I actually know a Dutch social network that killed of their Spanish audience
by targeting more on national events. It all depends on strategy I guess.

------
Elfan
As I recall reddit has over 50% of their traffic from outside the United
States.

------
bgold
the article's no longer available

